# NFL Game = $Tip$



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Got a pick-up request on Uber, 2 min away SW, 20 minute trip NE. Great, going to take me dang near my house when I'm done. 4 PAX 2 elderly and a younger couple. Lady makes a comment that she can't believe they couldn't play the game in their hotel and was wondering what the score was. 

I interrupted by asking what game and she replied the New England Game. Just so happened to be playing on my tablet. I switched the radio from music to media and started streaming the game. Then I propped my tablet up so she could see it. She was thrilled to death. Kept saying best Uber ride ever. She drops me a $20 as she was getting out and I also got a 15% tip of $3.08 in the app.

Trip was actually only 10.02 minutes, not sure where the 20 minute estimate cam from but at least I was half way home.

Wish all my PAX were that generous.


----------

